# outside temperature gauge



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you know where they place the outside temperature gauge on '05 x-trail (canada)?? The only time this thing is accurate is during highway driving, otherwise it's reading 3-8 degrees warmer. Does anybody else with an x-trail have this problem?

:cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

newxtrailforme said:


> Do you know where they place the outside temperature gauge on '05 x-trail (canada)?? The only time this thing is accurate is during highway driving, otherwise it's reading 3-8 degrees warmer. Does anybody else with an x-trail have this problem?
> 
> :cheers:


I've experienced changes from 6°C to 30°C just because intense sun, but when the Exty is moving, the measure is very reliable.

I got another Car with external termometer & while parked side to side, both use to display same temp or as much as 1°C of difference.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

My BMW has an external thermometer that is usually 3-4C degrees off until the car is moving as well. Once it has registered , it is usually .5-1C degree off from the Weather report on the radio. In general I would say the thermometer is bang on or pretty close once up to operating temperatures.

I would suspect that it takes a bit of time for the thermocouple to aclimatize before it registers a more correct temperature, once powered on.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine seems accurate on the move, but the reading rises when you stop and idle. Could the gauge be influenced by engine heat when it doesn't have outside air blowing over it?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Avery Slickride said:


> Mine seems accurate on the move, but the reading rises when you stop and idle. Could the gauge be influenced by engine heat when it doesn't have outside air blowing over it?



It's suppose not, but radiation of heat to the sensor is almost imposible to avoid


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

*outside temp*



manuelga said:


> It's suppose not, but radiation of heat to the sensor is almost imposible to avoid



My friends have an Pathfinder, a Quest, and a Ford F-150 and the outside temp. gauge doesn't change while their vehicles are parked or at idle. I wouldn't say radiation, but more likely warm air is being blown onto the sensor by the cooling fans behind the radiator when the vehicle is sitting still. 

Lately we haven't had many clear days or warm weather, but for example, in the morning it will display -25 when I start it up, then after the x-trail has been idling for 10 minutes to warm up, I willl start to move and the gauge temp will rise to around -14, and then slowly over the next 5-10min, it will reach -25 again. 

I think the sensor is generally in a bad spot, but I can't find anyone or any documents that show where it's located.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

It's between the front grill and the radiator just next to the hood latch. And yes mine does the same thing, I think it's calibrated for certain speed and airflow and if you stop the heat from radiator has an effect on the sensor.


----------

